# Choosing Sand



## Greenview (25 Jul 2011)

I have some sand from a LFS in my tank as a beach at the front, but since adding a second filter (spraybar on the wall behind the sand pointing directly to front of tank) the sand is getting blown all over the place. How does everyone else stop this from happening? I was wondering about replacing this fine grain sand with something like a coarser sand (like ADA sand). Would that better resist being blown about by the flow?


----------



## Alastair (25 Jul 2011)

I think things like Zambezi sand etc is good as it's got a slightly larger grain size. I think the green machine stock it. Well worth giving them a call


----------



## Greenview (28 Jul 2011)

Thanks.
TGM were helpful as always.


----------

